# Bulk Olive Oil



## mr drinky (May 29, 2011)

My 5 litre extra virgin olive oil can is running low, and the Italian restaurant that I used to buy it from has gone out of business. Does anyone know of a good supplier of good extra virgin olive oil in large cans? 

k.


----------



## El Pescador (May 29, 2011)

I buy the genco cans at Costco....

Pesky


----------



## deanb (May 29, 2011)

I use Sciabica's. It's the best I've ever tasted.

http://www.sciabica.com/


----------



## FryBoy (May 29, 2011)

Try Safeway Select Extra Virgin. 2 liters about $15 to $20. Won't kill you! Do check the expiration date on the bottle.


----------



## mhlee (May 29, 2011)

A few websites have recommended the Kirkland Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil. 

http://blogs.laweekly.com/squidink/2010/08/kirkland_olive_oil_best_costco.php


----------



## mr drinky (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look into trying some of these brands, but by the liter they can still be quite expensive. That Sciabica's looks interesting, and I will probably try a liter of that. I don't have a Costco nearby so that rules out those other brands for now.

I am starting to think I got lucky on a close-out deal with my last oil can. It was actually 5L of Marca Verde from Sur la Table for $30. They sell liter bottles for $10, but I don't like clear glass with my olive oil. That is fine when buying by the liter, but shipping by the liter becomes costly. 

I know that my local grocery carries Partanna Sicilian, so I might check if they can get their 3L can in for me.

k.


----------



## Craig (May 31, 2011)

I get my EV from this place: http://www.uzelolive.com/home.php

It's probably not useful for you, since it's in Canada and shipping across the border likely isn't cost-effective. It's nice for me, since I live around the corner. They do ship though, so it might be worth an e-mail.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 8, 2011)

I was just at my local Mexican supermarket and bought a 1 liter bottle of EVOO for $3.99. I don't think I've ever seen it that cheap. The brand is Alidoro. I figured worst case scenario I use it to keep my carbon and cast iron pans oiled after use.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 9, 2011)

deanb said:


> I use Sciabica's. It's the best I've ever tasted.
> 
> http://www.sciabica.com/


 
Well, I got three 1 liter cans of the Sciabica. I thought I would try smaller units to maintain freshness. They also give a 10% discount if you buy three cans because they discontinued their 3L can. Lastly, their shipping was very reasonable. 

With that said, here are some other sites I considered:

christosmarket.com

parthenonfoods.com

labellamarketplace.com

These all had some larger tins of olive oil for reasonable prices, though I didn't check the shipping on all of them. 

k.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 10, 2011)

Let us know how you like it, I thought about grabbing some as well, but didn't want to chance not caring for 1L.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 10, 2011)

For the bulk of my cooking, I use the Filippo Berio, because they have it at Kroger, it's often on sale, and isn't stored in plastic(which is nasty) or glass(which is expensive).


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, light is not good for oil, so I usually steer away from clear bottles especially. Of course, if you use the oil fast enough, it doesn't matter that much, but it is always a good idea to take the bottles from the back of the shelf at the store. You never know how long the oil has been sitting there. 

k.


----------

